# Does jogging build leg and thigh muscle?



## requiem

Hi all, first post!

This seems like a bit of a grey area to me and is causing me problems. I want to start jogging three to four times a week (15-20 mins per session on a normal road) but I want my legs to stay as skinny as they are (I like wearing skinny jeans too much). So basically; will jogging build muscle in my legs and thighs or make them bigger in any way?

Ta!


----------



## adlewar

requiem said:


> Hi all, first post!
> 
> This seems like a bit of a grey area to me and is causing me problems. I want to start jogging three to four times a week (15-20 mins per session on a normal road) but I want my legs to stay as skinny as they are (I like wearing skinny jeans too much). So basically; will jogging build muscle in my legs and thighs or make them bigger in any way?
> 
> Ta!


 i would 've thought gentle jogging would tone up any muscle you have already in your thighs but not increase the muscle size...

power sprinting builds up muscle...

look at marathon runners=skinny

100mts sprinter=bodybuilders size:thumb:


----------



## a.notherguy

adlewar said:


> look at marathon runners=skinny
> 
> 100mts sprinter=bodybuilders size:thumb:


+1

I used to run alot (5-7 days a week - anywhere from 20 min - 2hrs per session) and never had big legs from it. And it gave me an **** which women loved 

As the guy above said, marathon runners are always small skinny guys.


----------



## phenom82

No. Don't worry, you will still be able to fit into those skinny jeans! BTW i think you are on the wrong forum. Go onto google and type in 'gay forums'.


----------



## Five-O

phenom82 said:


> No. Don't worry, you will still be able to fit into those skinny jeans! BTW i think you are on the wrong forum. Go onto google and type in 'gay forums'.


:laugh::laugh:


----------



## adlewar

phenom82 said:


> No. Don't worry, you will still be able to fit into those skinny jeans! BTW i think you are on the wrong forum. Go onto google and type in 'gay forums'.


ha ha nice welcome for a newbie:lol: :lol: :lol:

he's only jokin buddy:thumb:


----------



## Uriel

Have you never noticed the drones of geriatric joggers with chicken legs littering the fine parks and streets of this country?

NO!


----------



## robpotter1

Keep running tho and this will tighten up any flab (no matter what little you have).. then do squats.

Rob.


----------



## adlewar

robpotter1 said:


> Keep running tho and this will tighten up any flab (no matter what little you have).. then do squats.
> 
> Rob.


 :confused1: :confused1:

careful with squats buddy, can be a massive thigh builder............. :thumb:


----------



## Kezz

what the fook are skinny jeans!! if you want you jeans to be tight grow your legs so they fill em out (much better look) or buy some leggings


----------



## adlewar

Kezz said:


> what the fook are skinny jeans!! if you want you jeans to be tight grow your legs so they fill em out (much better look) or buy some leggings


i wear skinny jeans.......40" waist ones :lol: :lol:


----------



## shorty

Uriel said:


> Have you never noticed the drones of geriatric joggers with chicken legs littering the fine parks and streets of this country?
> 
> NO!


lol... yep so if you want skinny legs to fit in skinny jeans then yes jogging is for you....


----------



## requiem

phenom82 said:


> No. Don't worry, you will still be able to fit into those skinny jeans! BTW i think you are on the wrong forum. Go onto google and type in 'gay forums'.


i don't know... theres plenty of homoerotic images knocking around these forums - i think any gay would be better off here really.

aside from the silly comment above, thanks all for the helpful answers. one last question though; is it best to run at the start of the day or the end?


----------



## martin brown

requiem said:


> i don't know... theres plenty of homoerotic images knocking around these forums - i think any gay would be better off here really.
> 
> aside from the silly comment above, thanks all for the helpful answers. one last question though; is it best to run at the start of the day or the end?


Isn't this a bodybuilding forum?

Why not search for runners weekly?

Let me guess, your legs are already 'too big' and you don't want them looking stupidly massive? lol This is hardly the best place to ask for advice on how to keep your legs "skinny", most guys here work their balls off to help their legs get BIGGER.


----------



## The Bam

Hi mate it will grandualy increase slow twitch muscle fibers that will result mainly in tone not so much in size.

If you wish to build your legs with CV and not resistance training, the way to do it is HIIT And really go for it ! I find bike High intesity works for mine.

All the best


----------



## Gerry_bhoy

My thighs got pretty big from playing football over the years before I was really training - although I probably did the odd leg extension etc.

What are you goals to make you want to jog though? Fitness or just to stay skinny as possible and your scared muscle might be an unwanted 'side effect'?


----------



## anabolic ant

The Bam said:


> Hi mate it will grandualy increase slow twitch muscle fibers that will result mainly in tone not so much in size.
> 
> If you wish to build your legs with CV and not resistance training, the way to do it is HIIT And really go for it ! I find bike High intesity works for mine.
> 
> All the best


spot on bro...slow twitch muscle fibres will increase(the aerobic type capacity increases)...so more groomed for endurance!!!

if you want to build more fast twitch(increases anaerobic capacity) fibres for mass,explosive strength and size,then try short burst sprints,heavy anaerobic work,squats,deadlifts,cleans, etc etc etc


----------



## ElfinTan

Men in skinny jeans:ban:


----------



## requiem

Gerry_bhoy said:


> My thighs got pretty big from playing football over the years before I was really training - although I probably did the odd leg extension etc.
> 
> *What are you goals to make you want to jog though? Fitness or just to stay skinny as possible and your scared muscle might be an unwanted 'side effect'?*


 just to stay as skinny as possible.. and yeah that is a fear.


----------



## Jasper

phenom82 said:


> No. Don't worry, you will still be able to fit into those skinny jeans! BTW i think you are on the wrong forum. Go onto google and type in 'gay forums'.


This is a GAY forum... lol


----------



## eurgar

why would anyone want to stay skinny ? And why come on to a forum that is all about the complete opposite :confused1: :confused1:


----------



## Kezz

its weird how each of us perceives what looks good, to me to be skinny would be the ultimate nightmare and i wouldnt want to even leave my house!! lol but to others its a goal, some even like being fat, bloated even like feeders, lol


----------



## Gerry_bhoy

eurgar said:


> why would anyone want to stay skinny ? And why come on to a forum that is all about the complete opposite :confused1: :confused1:


He thought it was more of a general fitness site I guess.

You'd be suprised but among the student crowd at the moment, being able to fit into 28 waist jeans is more attractive than 16-17in arms.

I guess thats his reasoning.


----------



## Jungle

Muscular endurance in the legs will increase but the main benefit from running is aerobic or anaerobic depending on what intensity you run at.

If you sprint train this can help develop your fast twitch fibres and help with power which in respect can help you strength train your legs more effectively.


----------

